# Lighting for Low Tech



## MrHidley (10 Feb 2016)

Hi all,

I'm planning on setting up a low maintenance tank for my lounge soon using a spare tank I have just sitting around. I've previously only ran high tech before. My question is, the current lighting I have with this tank (which is a 41cmx27cmx27cm 28 litres) is a 3x8w T5 luminary. I assume this is too much? I can run it as either 2x8w or 1x8w, will either of these be good enough, or too low? Should I stick with this fixture or purchase a low power LED for the tank?

Cheers,
James


----------



## stu_ (10 Feb 2016)

Save your cash.
1 light should be do-able.
You can then add another bulb if required (though that could well be too much).
Add floaters if the one bulb causes problems (which imo it shouldn't).


----------



## MrHidley (10 Feb 2016)

Excellent, Thanks for your advice.


----------

